# Finishing Cypress



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

I was talking to another wood worker about using General finishes outdoor oil on some Adirondack chairs I built.He told me not to put any finish on cypress,because it will cause it to rot.I have never heard of this before.How about any one else,any body else heard of this?Is it true?


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

John, I think your buddy is blowing smoke. My wife and I built our house out of landscape timbers in 1998 and all the interior trim is cypress, finished with oil-based poly and the gable ends and exterior trim of the house are shiplap that I milled and stained with translucent redwood stain. No problems whatsoever.
The only thing we found about cypress is that it shrinks like hell in length, as well as width.

Have a good'un
Joe


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

John, I found this online.

"People who work with cypress on a regular basis say the wood's natural durability is a plus for exterior applications. Because cypress generates cypressene, its own preservative oil, its heartwood is naturally resistant to insects, decay, chemical corrosion and other damaging elements. For this reason, the wood has long been a favorite choice for long-wearing outdoor applications such as fence posts, telephone poles, pilings, docks and railroad ties.

Cypress also is an exceptionally stable wood, which makes it highly resistant to splitting and warping. Dimensional stability also enables the wood to readily accept paints and stains, although many people select cypress siding for the natural appeal of its honey-like hues, which can be maintained with a clear sealer or permitted to weather to a dark grey.

Cypress is also well-suited for interior applications, as architects, designers and homeowners throughout the country are discovering. The wood's versatility makes it ideal for interior paneling and millwork, as well as cabinets, decorative beams, built-in furniture, railing and more. When used for indoors, cypress typically displays a predominantly yellow tone, with reddish, chocolate or olive hues."


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I used a general finishes dye stain on a cypress bench i built. Worked great. Its sat in our breezeway which has no climate control for a year and a half withno issues. It does move quite a but with the humidity though


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies ,I knew that I had never heard of it rotting from a finish.He was selling home made pine chairs at a flea market.He was more than likely full of s--.I am going to build a pair of Cypress Adirondack chairs and seal them with General Finishes Out Door Oil ,just to show this guy how wrong he is.


----------



## buckeyetd (May 26, 2012)

a good place to start


----------

